# E60 Rear Spoiler, Need Some Advice.



## WP4LDU (Nov 4, 2003)

I want to get this spoiler for my 04-525i Titanium silver before delivery. How the car will look better, with or without the spoiler.? wp4ldu


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

:thumbdwn: Honestly, I hate BMW spoilers. That one brings out even more of the already existing Honda Accord similiarities, which I personally could do without. Even the spoilers I've seen recently from Hamman and A.C. Schnitzer (often too flashy for me) both look better than that one.

Personally, if it were my E60, I would wait to see what Alpina comes up with. The other after-market manufacturers usually design their rear spoilers for use in conjunction with THEIR rear bumper apron, while Alpina does not. The result is usually a very classy lip spoiler that meshes well while not being as plain & simple as the M5 lip spoiler will be.

Just my $.02....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

WP4LDU said:


> I want to get this spoiler for my 04-525i Titanium silver before delivery. How the car will look better, with or without the spoiler.? wp4ldu


:bawling: : puke:

Yuck....


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> :bawling: : puke:
> 
> Yuck....


:thumbdwn: I have to agree.

What other spoilers are offered for the E60?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ack said:


> :thumbdwn: I have to agree.
> 
> What other spoilers are offered for the E60?


I find anything more than a lip spoiler to be hideous, and even the lip spoilers are only so-so.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

WP4LDU said:


> I want to get this spoiler for my 04-525i Titanium silver before delivery. How the car will look better, with or without the spoiler.? wp4ldu


 :stupid: Dude!! I know out in Vaterland where you're stationed at you don't see a whole lot of Riced out Honda Accord and Toyota Camary. Thus this spoiler on the new e60 looks kindda "bit-chen and cool" to you. But back home here at the land of the Braves, you're gonna have a pretty silly BMW w/ that spoiler on. :slap: :thumbdwn:

German cars are not made for those ricey camary spoiler.

just my 2 cents,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

i kinda like it... wouldnt' pay extra for it, but it's far from the ugliest thing on an e60.


----------



## Flavio (Jan 4, 2003)

IMHO the E60 looks best without any spoilers. All the ACS bits are over the top and the Breyton front spoiler lip is too low. That rear spoiler you pictured is just plain ugly! Just put some 20" wheels on the car and lower it a bit and it will look awesome.

Flavio


----------

